# An oldie but a goodie



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

First can I say hi to everyone here. Having viewed these pages for some time after been recommended by another member (Parish) all I can say is wow! The time and effort you all lavish on your cars is inspiring.

My car is not as new as most here, but I thought you may like to see the engine bay, which was restored to original some 7 years ago. It is a SAAB 99 turbo 2 door, of which only 900 were made worldwide, to comply with the rallying requirements back in the late 1970's - see told you it was old - mine is one of only 200 produced in black. I have owned the car from new.


----------



## HoagieKat (May 29, 2006)

It's nice to see an engine with very little electrical crap all over the engine bay, and good work too!


----------



## Tyke (Jul 25, 2006)

Welcome!

A very clean engine bay, I wish my was that clean.

Have you got any full car shots too out of interest?


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

WOW wot a lovley little car, and fantastic that you've owned it since new.


----------



## Finalreminder (Mar 4, 2007)

HoagieKat said:


> It's nice to see an engine with very little electrical crap all over the engine bay, and good work too!


Aye, I second that.
Cant wait to get rid of Vec and get me a Mk2 Land Rover

Excellent restoration mate:thumb:


----------



## huddo (May 29, 2006)

lovely looking car, a real credit to you.:thumb:


----------



## Spoolin93 (May 27, 2006)

Nice attention to detail there. Love black SAAB turbos.


----------



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your kind comments and friendly welcome to this newbie.

Taking the 99T to Sweden next month for a 2 week tour and SAAB festival, along with a group of other SAAB nuts including 'Parish' of this Parish :thumb: 

I have put a few other pics of the car on the 'Show it Off' section.

Currently trying to get the paintwork swirls out of another SAAB I own (9000 2.3 fpt Anniversary in Amethyst) but am too chicken to try anything with an electric motor attached,


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

looks clean fella


----------



## trionic (Oct 3, 2006)

Great engine bay there Naranto :thumb: Your dedication is awesome! 



Naranto said:


> Currently trying to get the paintwork swirls out of another SAAB I own (9000 2.3 fpt Anniversary in Amethyst) but am too chicken to try anything with an electric motor attached,


Wait until I have my Porter Cable dual-action machine polisher, and have used it on my cars and then we'll sort out the paintwork on your 9000 :thumb: Will have to be post-Sweden though!


----------



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

You tease! Happy to wait.


----------



## djohn (Mar 30, 2007)

Lovely motor, lovely condition.


----------



## trionic (Oct 3, 2006)

Naranto said:


> You tease! Happy to wait.


You're only waiting while I use my own cars to learn how to not ruin paintwork with the thing


----------



## rst1990 (Apr 29, 2007)

cool looking engine! theres clean and theres clean! :car:


----------



## trionic (Oct 3, 2006)

rst1990 said:


> cool looking engine! theres clean and theres clean! :car:


And then there's Naranto's engine bay


----------



## legend_of_chaos (May 12, 2007)

Wow,thats a clean OAP


----------



## Benskett (Nov 6, 2006)

Not very clean is it  :lol:


----------



## daves2rs (May 7, 2007)

Sweet :doublesho


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

cracking engine bay and car


----------



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

Many thanks everyone for your comments.

It has appeard in a few magazines and I recently had a request from 'The Used Car Roadshow' to take it along for a feature. However the dates they want seem to clash with my per-arranged plans (birthdays, anniversary, holidays etc) - we have provisionally pencilled in July 1st though I'm still not too sure this will happen. Having seen the programme on ITV4 I don't think I will be missing much


----------



## dyerpeanuts (Apr 16, 2007)

really nice car :thumb:


----------



## Triggaaar (May 4, 2007)

Naranto said:


> Having viewed these pages for some time after been recommended by another member (Parish) all I can say is wow! The time and effort you all lavish on your cars is inspiring.


You can talk! Nice car.


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

This car is absolutely superb - even better in the flesh. Great work ... and a true classic!


----------



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi Orca, fancy meeting you here :thumb:


----------

